# Sometimes sharing horrible things feels better than sharing good things



## JackPK (Mar 14, 2011)

Those of you on Twitter or Tumblr may (or probably) have already seen this, but it's so horrible I feel I must share.

Yesterday was Thursday, today it is Friday, tomorrow is Saturday, and Sunday comes afterward.

What's the most horrible thing _you_'ve seen or heard?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 14, 2011)

There aren't a lot of things that I find unwatchable. Hell, I can enjoy Jack Black movies unironically. But this is just a step too far. It was an awful, awful film which bastardised a decent TV series and I will forever hate my younger brother for making me watch this with him back when it was released.


----------



## MentheLapin (Mar 14, 2011)

goldenquagsire said:


> There aren't a lot of things that I find unwatchable. Hell, I can enjoy Jack Black movies unironically. But this is just a step too far. It was an awful, awful film which bastardised a decent TV series and I will forever hate my younger brother for making me watch this with him back when it was released.


That was my favourite movie when I was little ; ;



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Those of you on Twitter or Tumblr may (or probably) have already seen this, but it's so horrible I feel I must share.
> 
> Yesterday was Thursday, today it is Friday, tomorrow is Saturday, and Sunday comes afterward.
> 
> What's the most horrible thing _you_'ve seen or heard?


brb gotta grab my bowl, gotta get cereal.
Seriously, I have spent the entire day singing it ^^'


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 14, 2011)

Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Those of you on Twitter or Tumblr may (or probably) have already seen this, but it's so horrible I feel I must share.
> 
> Yesterday was Thursday, today it is Friday, tomorrow is Saturday, and Sunday comes afterward.
> 
> What's the most horrible thing _you_'ve seen or heard?


There are few things I hate more than that fucking song and the entire 'modern' music genre it represents.
I am so sick of autotuned vapid shit.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 14, 2011)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> There are few things I hate more than that fucking song and the entire 'modern' music genre it represents.
> I am so sick of autotuned vapid shit.


even though the song is absolutely retarded, you can't deny that Rebecca Black is just cute as a button! although I can't believe she's only 13. :o


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 15, 2011)

Are you sure this isn't from SNL? Because I can't believe this is real.

Some songs are poetry. This is a statement. A statement without any adverbs, adjectives, or witty language too.

FrYyyYYyYyYYYyyyday, frYyyYYyYyYYYyyyday...


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey, is that the girl from Glee?

Wow, and I thought listening to Glee was bad...


----------



## Flareth (Mar 15, 2011)

Ketsu said:


> Are you sure this isn't from SNL? Because I can't believe this is real.


Neither can I but that's because it reminds me of this.

I'll find some horrible stuff, don't worry. TO TVTROPES


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 15, 2011)

I know we have freedom of religion.
That, I understand.
But Ground Zero is one location...
where a mosque should not stand!

WE'VE GOT TO STOP

THE MOSQUE AT GROUND ZERO


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh my god, that song.

...all of the youtube comments have been 'flagged as spam'. D:

Anyway, there's this.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Mar 15, 2011)

Worst thing I've seen? Encyclopedia Drammatica Offended Challenge. Most. Terrifying. Thing. Ever. Good God, I think I'm still traumatized! DO NOT LOOK IT UP UNLESS YOU'RE ONE BRAVE MO'FO. I swear, it's HORRIFYING!

This isn't some ploy to get people to look at something that's funny, for real, this is high octane nightmare fuel INCARNATE.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 16, 2011)

Ketsu said:


> Are you sure this isn't from SNL? Because I can't believe this is real.
> 
> Some songs are poetry. This is a statement. A statement without any adverbs, adjectives, or witty language too.
> 
> FrYyyYYyYyYYYyyyday, frYyyYYyYyYYYyyyday...


Unfortunately, it's real. I can't find the article I saw a couple days ago about it, but basically the record company who made it is only in business because they charge exorbitant fees to dirty-rich parents with talentless kids who want be in show business. This just happened to accidentally blow up on the Internet because The Daily What found it.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Mar 16, 2011)

I think this is the article you're talking about.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 16, 2011)

It's worth it for the Bob Dylan version (sounds more like Velvet Underground to me, but w/e). It makes the original bearable.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 16, 2011)

One second viewing (oh God why), I remembered that I panicked at beginning when crappy calender effect hit Friday and "It's Friday I'm in love" was written. That song was part of my childhood.

EDIT: Also, this is the greatest cover of this song ever: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw8IEd3LDzg


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey, I like how the opening of the song gives shout-outs to various other songs about the week! It gives me a list of songs to listen to to clear my head of vapid-AutoTuned shit.

The CUre still have the award for "best song about the sixth day of the week".


----------



## Lili (Mar 19, 2011)

Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Those of you on Twitter or Tumblr may (or probably) have already seen this, but it's so horrible I feel I must share.
> 
> Yesterday was Thursday, today it is Friday, tomorrow is Saturday, and Sunday comes afterward.


I feel this is appropriate.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DwT_2QQU64

I

I can't decide whether this is worse than Friday or not


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 21, 2011)

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DwT_2QQU64
> 
> I
> 
> I can't decide whether this is worse than Friday or not


That one is much worse. *shudder*

It's like it's _trying _to be terrible and succeeding.


----------



## Furiianda (Mar 21, 2011)

hopeandjoy said:


> EDIT: Also, this is the greatest cover of this song ever: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw8IEd3LDzg


I really enjoyed this version, at least for a little while. (;

I like the idea of this thread, but unfortunately, the only other horrible thing I can think of to post at this point in time is highly inappropriate. Maybe later...

EDIT: epic video


----------

